# I changed Alpha to Diamond food... HELP!



## ALPHA (Dec 30, 2010)

Well, I had Alpha on Blue Buffalo.... But changes in my budget do not allow me to get him Blue anymore... I found this food called Diamond and the ingredients look Okay, no fillers... What do you guys think about this food? Is ther something better for this price (40pound bag for $40)... Please help!


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Diamond also makes Taste of the Wild and 4Health for Tractor Supply--the 4Health might be even cheaper. From what many have said, it's decent food and their dogs do well on it. Kirkland at Costco is also good if you have a Costco near you. I'm going by what others have said...


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

Stosh, I don't think the OP was talking about Diamond the manufacturer. There is an actual food named Diamond. 

OP, is this the food you were referring to? Pet Food | Dog & Cat Food | Diamond Pet Foods If so, which formula are you feeding? The one I looked at looked like garbage.


----------



## WVGSD (Nov 28, 2006)

*Diamond dog foods*

There is a Diamond Naturals that is another line of their foods. The ingredients are better than some of their other offerings. If my memory serves me correctly, the Diamond Naturals has no corn, wheat or soy. I have also tried the 4Health kibble from Tractor Supply and had no problems with it. 

Shannon


----------



## ALPHA (Dec 30, 2010)

*Large Breed Puppy Lamb & Rice Formula .... This is the one I bought...*


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

I have my GSD on Natural Diamond as it has no grain etc. He has been on it since he was 6 months or so (if memory serves). He is 16 months now and has had no issues. He had a skin allergy before and now has no more issues. I also feed raw chicken.


----------



## Franksmom (Oct 13, 2010)

my dogs were on the diamond naturals for a while and did well, I switched to 4health because of availability


----------



## vicky2200 (Oct 29, 2010)

All three of my dogs have been on Diamond food, or Professional, which is made by them with the same ingredients their whole lives. They haven't had any problems.


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

I've never heard of it before.... Were stuck on Blue.... Hope somebody has some good advice on it... <3


----------



## ALPHA (Dec 30, 2010)

How long will it take for Alpha to adjust to its new food? he has had diharea for the since sunday... is this normal?


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Are you switching him over slowly?

1st week-- 1/4 new food, 3/4 old food
2nd week- 1/2 new, 1/2 old
3rd week- 3/4 new, 1/4 old


----------



## PupperLove (Apr 10, 2010)

I had my dogs on Diamond Naturals in November and December because at the time it was cheaper and we didn't have alot of extra $$$. When I bought our most recent bag at the end of December, the dogs got very sick with horrible runs, even though they had been on it with 0 issues the month prior. We had the Lamb and Rice Adult food. I took it back and got TOTW Lamb and Wetlands. They are fine now, but just keep an eye on your dog!


----------



## Veronica1 (Jun 22, 2010)

ALPHA said:


> *Large Breed Puppy Lamb & Rice Formula .... This is the one I bought...*


This is the same food Panzer has been on since I brought him home. I'm pleased with it. His coat looks good, reasonable amount of poop and NO gas.


----------



## ALPHA (Dec 30, 2010)

Good new!!! Alpha has no more diharea!! Yeeeeeaaa!


----------

